
Worker Blames Google Maps After Tearing Down Wrong House - Jerry2
http://time.com/4270640/google-maps-wrong-house/
======
ChuckMcM
Ok, that is right out of the script for the movie Brazil.

------
induscreep
Motorist blames self driving car for causing a collision.

